# Hello:) Question



## dosburritosranch (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

I found your message board as I was doing a google on 'vagina problems miniature donkeys'

I am thinking very seriously of buying a mini that seems to have a portion of her female organs protruding from her vagina. Their vet has seen her and says it poses no problem, she may or may not be able to reproduce and it could be cosmetically fixed.

I have only sen pictures of her and she is a beauty, I feel like any time I buy a jennet that the possibilty is there to not reproduce.

I have a call in to their vet to ask some more questions, but I was wondering if any of you have come across this.

Thank You for your time.

Dos Burritos Ranch

Paige, TX


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 6, 2005)

You may want to try a few message boards also which deal with our longed eared equines.. I have never heard of it myself but maybe there is somebody who has... You are very welcome here and if somebody does know I am sure they will respond So stay awhile and join in on some interesting stories from our great group here that also love our long eared equines.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Donkeys/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Minidonkey/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DonkeyMuleInfo/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DONKEY-MULE-PHOTOS/

Hope this also may help you...


----------



## dosburritosranch (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you very much for the links.

The vet called me back and informed me that this growth was a pseudo penis, that more than likely she would never be able to reproduce. That she would live a long healthy life.

Here is my dilema now, the folks that own her want $750 for her, she is registered and is a beautiful little girl. I am sure they are trying to recoup some of the breeding fee, but I just feel that I cannot afford that much for her.

I do not want to insult these folks as they have been wonderful to me.

What in your opinion is a fair price for a registered jennet that will never reproduce?

Thanks Again

Dos Burritos Ranch


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 6, 2005)

I have to take into consideration where you live Texas, But here in WI. Almost any breeder with a good rep. will sell jenny's for between 500 and 750...Now this is a miniature correct? As far as a Jenny having papers I do believe the ADMS is still a open registry, and I know the IMDR is, so papers in my opinion now, really aren't that valuable....Because you can get a donkey registered with any of the 2 mentioned without knowing it parents...They are Open Registries meaning ANY Donkey can be papered... I have a mini donk no papers no breeding known and yet I can get IMDR to get him registered.. Now if I am not correct on saying the ADMS is not open I do opologise..As for a jenny that is not able to breed, well she should be then priced at a gelding price of about 400 I would think or even some less.

IMDR

ADMS


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm also in Wisconsin, and I wold have to agree with Sam (shminifancier). This jenny should be sold at a "PET" price, since she is not able to be breed. I would think that $300-400.00 would be the going price. Registrations really dont mean THAT much when it comes to donkeys as the registries are still open. I bought 3 unregistered jennys, and had them all registered. Since these people who own her now, have been so good to you, is it possible to just have a very nice talk with them and explain that you would really love to own the jennny and are not interested in breeding, and have talked to a vet who has said she will not be able to be breed....but you feel she is priced a little too high. Ask them nicely to please reconsider there price and what you feel comfortable offering. I would also tell them they are welcome to visit her and that you will give her excellent care. Good luck , and please let us know what happens....hoping you get her!!!! Corinne


----------



## dosburritosranch (Jan 7, 2005)

Good Morning

My husband and I discussed it and decided we would opt out of purchasing her.

The folks were fine with it and decided that if we didn't want her that they would go ahead and keep her and try to breed her.

I don't have a jack yet, so even if I were to try and see if she was capable it would cost me another 2 to 5 hundred dollars to breed her.

My husband and I have just started raising these little critters, I bought 2 geldings from one couple and then purchased a bred jennet from the above folks. We hope to have a little one running around in the spring.

I love these little critters and would like to raise them at a reasonable price for people to have as pets. I don't have the desire to get into showing, just raising them to be happy and hopefully going to a good loving home.

We also have one gelded sorrel horse and they all seem to be pretty happy together.

We also have a herd of angus cattle that we run on the ranch.

I really do appreciate all of your help and input into this. I will continue to look for another jennet, it just wasn't meant to be at this time for this other deal.

Dos Burritos Ranch


----------



## Ashley (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats a case of plan and simple baby greed. I would never breed any animal with problem like that. Basically they are both male and female and have hormones of both but not enough of one or the other to decide.

We bought a goat like that. We sold her this fall as she started acting like a male and wanting to breed everything. Animals like that more then likely will never breed and give birth. NOr do I feel they should even be attempted to breed.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 7, 2005)

Ashley is so right in saying that this is "baby greed" . My animals always come first..including when it comes to health and reproduction problems.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 11, 2005)

I've had one case of this, in a horse, and it was the equivalent of a 'freemartin' in cattle. It is an intersex and they are misrepresenting it to represent it as a female. It _may_ be able to be _bred,_ (I have known geldings stand to be bred) but it will not be able to produce as, even if it has a womb, it will be under-developed. It may well also have a working set of retained testicles!! This is an inoperable situation, my foal was put on the table to see if it were possible but she was euthanised on advice without being brought round. It is very rare in equines, but quite common in cattle. I am basing my opinion on information given, if this is incorrect then so are my conclusions!!!


----------

